#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] 10/29的活動..........

## PandaTwo

參與成員開始募集囉........
^_^

詳細內容請參考布偶同好會的會議紀錄那篇...
目前確定有三支毛毛獸哦.....

因為有交通工具的問題....
所以有要去參加的獸.....
可能需要討論一下哦....

----------


## wildcheetah

請問一下：

是否需要報名？若是，如何報名？收費若干？

參加是否需要特殊條件？活動當天有什麼需注意的事項？

有無較詳細的行程？

以上，請小熊貓先生不吝作答。

謹此

----------


## PandaTwo

> 請問一下：
> 
> 是否需要報名？若是，如何報名？收費若干？
> 
> 參加是否需要特殊條件？活動當天有什麼需注意的事項？
> 
> 有無較詳細的行程？
> 
> 以上，請小熊貓先生不吝作答。
> ...


啊～
不用收費啦～
（或者是說，自己準備好自己的交通費用以及吃飯、喝飲料的費用）

其實簡單說，就是我和狐狸總共會帶三套獸裝上去陽明山花鐘區
（ㄟ～基本上這裡是哪我還不清楚，不過地點是由在陽明山上唸書的朋友決定的^^）
然後，我和狐狸會穿著獸裝在戶外拍照（當然有人要亂入一起拍也是OK的啊～^^）
還多一件則是也給有興趣的人穿穿拍照囉～
（當然，我和狐狸也不可能穿整天，看情況也許也可讓大家玩玩看）

基本上這次的宗旨只是穿獸裝到外面去玩而已～
所以要參加的獸友也不用有什麼特別的想法～
就當是去玩而已～
（簡單的說，也可算是獸聚吧～）

至於報名，就是說明參加意願～
（至少讓我和狐狸知道有多少人會出現）
然後才可以討論要怎麼一起上去陽明山囉～

----------


## wildcheetah

小熊貓你好，

這次的聚會，我已經請好假了，一定會去。

交通方面，我自己騎機車，所以應該都沒問題。

看貼不回貼，真是非常抱歉。

有些時候，人們總是把別人的付出視為理所當然，

傷害到他人而毫無自覺。

對你主辦此活動的付出，總是〝精神與你同在〞，但卻未讓他人感受到。

在此，謝謝你為此活動的付出。

獵豹  敬上

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

陽明山喔....||||
剛好在我家附近ㄟ...||
可惜..還是不能去 OTL
因為我會在別邊聚會

----------


## 食老TPOA

單週六的詛咒................................
去不了|||OTL

----------


## 虎兒

如果沒有勤務就去...
誰想站衛兵啊~!

----------


## Michile

還好是週六…應該還有辦法，只是交通就比較…
雖然是在台北卻不會使用汽機車，剛滿18^^;;
搭公車我記得有專門的車到陽明山，接下來就是會不會迷路的問題…OTZ\
如果說地點確定的話，那我就去~

總之，預祝活動順利：3
加油~：D

----------


## Wolfy

好想去阿~~~
結果卡在假日值班.....
去不了~~~

誰來自願擔任攝影師阿~~~~

----------


## 海豚

我...我 XD但是似乎不夠格~* 
還是乖乖上班

----------


## PandaTwo

> 我...我 XD但是似乎不夠格~* 
> 還是乖乖上班


又要換休嗎？
可是10/29已經是月底了唷～
不要到時白作了一天工啊～
XD

717借你，技能自動提升100％
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Wolfy

海豚獅~~~~就決定是你了!!!!

使出攝影技能!!!

你要去照...這樣才會進步...
明年還要參加攝影比賽呢.

----------


## 咪汪

正在考慮........
其實很想去的說~可是...........
我會在行程的前一周給答覆的~

----------


## 狐狸

咪汪呀....

小熊貓說那個郵局的....keroro= ='''?


可以交給你來扮喔!!!因為我們都太高了QQ

所以要外拍....交給你拉XD"(大拇指!!)

----------


## 狐狸

話說回來....


依照我上次FF6的慘痛經驗來說......

小熊貓的版上某人提出的要帶帳棚這一點我十分十分的同意!!!!!!!


因為換衣服真的....好重要呀QQ"""



小熊貓帶帳篷如何XD?

----------


## PandaTwo

> 話說回來....
> 
> 
> 依照我上次FF6的慘痛經驗來說......
> 
> 小熊貓的版上某人提出的要帶帳棚這一點我十分十分的同意!!!!!!!
> 
> 因為換衣服真的....好重要呀QQ"""
> 
> 小熊貓帶帳篷如何XD?


有人有提到帶帳棚嗎？
（我沒看到耶～^^）

不過喔～
人家我沒有帳棚啦～
沒辦法帶～
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 狐狸

咳.........


小熊貓沒注意看喔!!!!(抓包!!!= =+++++++++++++)
(把柄+1)

那....我們有地方換衣服...休息嗎???..


如果陽明山假日很多人看到我們應該會圍聚吧?!到時候不去狹小骯髒的廁所不行....

不!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 咪汪

我有~我帶  :Very Happy:

----------


## PandaTwo

> 咳.........
> 
> 
> 小熊貓沒注意看喔!!!!(抓包!!!= =+++++++++++++)
> (把柄+1)
> 
> 那....我們有地方換衣服...休息嗎???..
> 
> 
> ...


可惡～～
你又從日文版進去了～
^^

----------


## 狐狸

..................小熊貓...
這不是重點吧?!?!?


不要逃離現實!!!!!!!!!!(指)


狐狸愛上FIRE FOX了嘛.....................  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  


(其實抓圖時我故意沒剪掉日文的地方~~~因為我就知到小熊貓會中計!!!!XD"...心機超重)


.....咪汪真的要帶嗎??還是要再討論看看??....不知道那裡能否放帳棚呀~還有就是帳棚那麼大....又重....

----------


## PandaTwo

> 我有~我帶


哦哦～～
感謝咪汪勒～

^_^

另外～
今天咪汪有問到，這次的活動的行程安排怎樣～
基本上我還沒想那麼多耶～  :Embarassed:  
我想到的只有拍完，玩完後，然後就是一起去聚個餐～
就降而已（嗚嗚～我實在是不會安排行程啊～^^）

狐狸打算怎麼玩？

PS：這次的外拍基本上會和另一個族群的人有合流的機會
（也就是說，可能會和他們一起拍，也會分開拍，畢竟因為有些成員是有重疊的）
至於結束後，是否要一起去聚餐可由大家討論後決定～

----------


## PandaTwo

> ..................小熊貓...
> 這不是重點吧?!?!?
> 
> 
> 不要逃離現實!!!!!!!!!!(指)
> 
> 
> 狐狸愛上FIRE FOX了嘛.....................    
> 
> ...


這個～
聽小豪說～
陽明山那邊的廁所是又大又明亮～
（但是當然不可否認的，即使很乾淨的廁所，畢竟還是廁所）

咪汪的帳棚有多大？

----------


## 咪汪

夠睡五個人~  :Wink:

----------


## PandaTwo

> 夠睡五個人~


我突然想到個壞點子～

既然帳棚那麼大的話～
那就在裡面拍張壞狐狸撲倒可憐熊的場景吧～
 :小惡魔:  

也許還可以滾來滾去～
 :Laughing:

----------


## 狐狸

> 我突然想到個壞點子～
> 
> 既然帳棚那麼大的話～
> 那就在裡面拍張壞狐狸撲倒可憐熊的場景吧～
>  
> 
> 也許還可以滾來滾去～



這可是你自己說的唷!!!!!!!!!!

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  


沒想想小熊貓會自投籮網呀....呵呵呵....(輕輕的笑)

----------


## PandaTwo

> 作者: PandaTwo
> 
> 我突然想到個壞點子～
> 
> 既然帳棚那麼大的話～
> 那就在裡面拍張壞狐狸撲倒可憐熊的場景吧～
>  
> 
> 也許還可以滾來滾去～
> ...


只有輕輕的笑嗎？

其實你想大聲的哈哈大笑吧？
 :獻飛吻:  

忍笑是會內傷的～
^^

對啦～
你有沒有想要怎麼玩啊？
整個活動～

----------


## 咪汪

你們確定要借帳篷了嗎?
那我就帶囉!!

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 也許還可以滾來滾去～


這句話挺誘人的(耶!我來亂的?)

----------


## VODKA狼

想去...但是沒旅費XD
我準備參加之後的3場同仁好嚕

----------


## PandaTwo

> 想去...但是沒旅費XD
> 我準備參加之後的3場同仁好嚕


旅費？
是指車資嗎？
（這次又不住宿，哪有什麼旅費呀？^^）

若是你要的話，倒是可以坐車到新竹，然後在一起上去吧？
（不過因為還要去載咪汪『加上他的大帳棚』，加上還有三隻偶裝～座位可能有限～請提早預約^^）

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

帳篷阿...好久沒用了
從國中同軍團退出後都沒碰過了說~ ^^

----------


## VODKA狼

> 旅費？
> 是指車資嗎？
> （這次又不住宿，哪有什麼旅費呀？^^）
> 
> 若是你要的話，倒是可以坐車到新竹，然後在一起上去吧？
> （不過因為還要去載咪汪『加上他的大帳棚』，加上還有三隻偶裝～座位可能有限～請提早預約^^）


wow~!那還是不去了
我怕會把小熊貓你的車給擠爆  :Laughing:

----------


## PandaTwo

> 作者: PandaTwo
> 
> 旅費？
> 是指車資嗎？
> （這次又不住宿，哪有什麼旅費呀？^^）
> 
> 若是你要的話，倒是可以坐車到新竹，然後在一起上去吧？
> （不過因為還要去載咪汪『加上他的大帳棚』，加上還有三隻偶裝～座位可能有限～請提早預約^^）
> 
> ...


哪那麼容易被擠爆...
你又不是海豚...
ㄜ......
不是.....
^^bbb

----------


## 虎兒

沒有勤務啦~!
等我啊~狐大大~!

----------

